
Study shows piracy timing affects box office receipts differently - cannonedhamster
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3308905
======
cannonedhamster
Researchers from the University of Houston and Western University performed a
study to discover the impact of piracy on box office receipts. They discovered
that films with torrents available negatively impacted box office receipts,
while torrents that became available after the film's premier positively
impacted box office receipts.

------
wadelondon
I am trying to keep hackers from stealing my information. I have websites that
need protection from hackers off my sites.I got an email from United State
Financial office telling me that someone is stealing my money from my sites.If
it is any way possible i can stop that from happening please let me know.I
have antivirus.Thank You!!

